# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair System - YAY or NAY

## cp9

I'm 21 with thinning in the hairline (really bad) and the crown (not so bad), and am considering getting on the hair system route.

Anyone else on this route? I really can't be bothered applying 4 topicals on my head everyday.. It's not even halting my hair loss, just slowing it down. Sigh. 

It'll probably be a lot better for my body as well (major side effects from anti-androgens), and I'd only have to manage it once every 3-4 weeks. I don't want  sit at home to wait for this 'cure', I'm wasting my youth (20s) and my time with the girls lol. 

Hair transplant probably won't do me any good at this point without proper treatments to halt my hair loss. 

My idea is to wait for something like histogen (hopefully in a few years) to come out and then get back on the natural hair route. 

But I don't even know if I'm thinking straight anymore.. what do you guys reckon? Good idea or no =/

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Anything that will get you feeling good about yourself is a good thing.  If a hair system will make you happy, then go for it.  All these hair loss treatments look promising, but who the hell really knows if they will pan out?  You have the right idea.  Get a hair system and enjoy your life now.  You don't want to hold out for something that might not ever happen.

----------


## cp9

Your right man. Thanks for the response! I'm gonna get a consultation tomorrow hopefully. 

Came across these photos:
http://www.northwestlace.com/Photos.html

Looks so good! Kinda excited to get one now and throw my caps away  :Big Grin:

----------


## greatjob!

If you can't be bothered with "applying 4 topicals on my head everyday" then you are not ready for the constant worry/upkeep of a hair system.

----------


## cp9

> If you can't be bothered with "applying 4 topicals on my head everyday" then you are not ready for the constant worry/upkeep of a hair system.


 I'm not quite sure why you say that.. but I think you have me wrong.

If the topicals I'm applying has no negative impact on my health and doesn't shrink my balls like they (anti-androgens) have done; and can also help me maintain/regrow my hair.. then I'd be more than happy to apply even more than 4 a day.

Sure, hair loss will always be in the back of my mind.. but I'd rather live my 20s under a false image (e.g. Enrique Iglesias - I think he's an awesome artist) than to constantly hide what I really have under a cap or a beanie. 

Also, from my newbie understanding of hair systems go.. don't I clean it once every 2-3 weeks? And change the piece once every 3-4 months or so? Personally, that sounds a lot easier for the lifestyle that I live than what I'm already doing now. 

If I'm wrong though, please teach  :Smile:  

Thanks

----------


## James7

I think you should go for it.

As you said, you are young, so why not try it and maybe you can move on with your life  :Smile: 

Spencer does say this all the time: it's better to do what you can to move on with your life, whatever that may be.

He's right. So whether that's taking propecia, or concealers, or hair systems, or simply shaving your head, or anything else (I'm not gonna list all of them  :Smile:  ).

It's a safe option, if it doesn't work out, you can just throw it away, no harm done.
If you can make it work, *big win*  :Smile: .

Having to apply topicals every day, after a few months it's not so much fun if you arn't seeing much results.
In fact, could feel like a waste of time if there's no results.
Waiting a couple of years for no results could be downright depressing.
If the drugs arn't working, there can't be much value in watching your hair deteriorate in slow motion.

If you go for a system:

It might take a couple of months to get one. Try not to sign any long term contracts. You probably want a more hand-holding service to start with, than the diy route. Get good colour match and density.

Also there are many other forums on the topic, I've been studying them, there are some knowledgable people out there to ask and read up on to help do your homework on the subject  :Smile: 




> . but I'd rather live my 20s under a false image (e.g. Enrique Iglesias - I think he's an awesome artist) than to constantly hide what I really have under a cap or a beanie.


 Then go for it  :Smile: 




> Also, from my newbie understanding of hair systems go.. don't I clean it once every 2-3 weeks? And change the piece once every 3-4 months or so? Personally, that sounds a lot easier for the lifestyle that I live than what I'm already doing now. 
> 
> If I'm wrong though, please teach  
> 
> Thanks


 You are not wrong. You are right  :Smile: 
From what I read on other forums, some get more months useage out of them, but maybe best to assume the shorter 3-4 months (then you won't be disappointed if it lasts longer).

----------


## cp9

Thanks for the reply James7! 
I'm gonna go for a consultation next week  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Enrique Iglesias wears a piece.  I knew he did something with his hair but I figured he got a transplant.  I haven't seen his hairline in about 10 years. Wasn't he with that hot tennis player?  Get your piece asap.

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Wow, some great looking systems and applications on that site!

Go for it!!! 

Post some pics!

----------


## cp9

Yeah! I think the hair system looks really good on Enrique, and he's getting married to Anna Kournikova. Gives me hope  :Big Grin:  

Will definitely try get on one asap and will keep you guys posted! 

Cheers  :Smile:

----------

